# Missing



## PM1234 (4 May 2007)

Is there an ironing convention on..... ???


----------



## efm (4 May 2007)

PM1234 said:


> Is there an ironing convention on..... ???


 
Ha...very good!


----------



## Purple (4 May 2007)

Anyone who gets that spends way too much time on this site and should get a life... good one PM1234!


----------



## gramlab (4 May 2007)

> Is there an ironing convention on..... ???


 
Or a convention on the "RIP OFF" prices on ironing boards !


----------



## MugsGame (4 May 2007)

He emailed me some of his holiday snaps.


----------



## Ancutza (4 May 2007)

Sorry for being a dullard but I just don't get it!


----------



## MugsGame (4 May 2007)

Ancutza said:


> Sorry for being a dullard but I just don't get it!



Join the club, man!


----------



## ACA (4 May 2007)

> originally posted by *MugsGame*
> Join the club, man!


----------



## DrMoriarty (5 May 2007)

MugsGame said:


> He emailed me some of his holiday snaps.


Goodness, I hope that's not him in no. 8... or no. 10!


----------



## MugsGame (5 May 2007)

Of course it's him in No. 10. He was always rightly conscious of the effect of his hobby on his electricity bill. And thanks to No. 10. he's perfectly warm in No. 8


----------



## RedStix (5 May 2007)

Mind you, No5 looks good to me


----------



## MugsGame (8 May 2007)

His webcam suggests he's back.


----------



## RedStix (8 May 2007)

Looks like he's having a blast in this one


----------



## elefantfresh (8 May 2007)

He's going to have a fit when he gets back!


----------



## ACA (8 May 2007)

I was worried about him til I saw this - at least he's with a friend!


----------



## sdelaney (8 May 2007)

ACA said:


> I was worried about him til I saw this - at least he's with a friend!


 

I wonder if that was his erotic fantasy test result!!!  - Sorry CM couldn’t resist! 




ClubMan said:


> 136 without any points deducted for missing the link in the first place above... I'm off to try this one now. Hopefullly there's something about ironing boards in there...
> *What Erotic Fantasy Is Matched to Your Personality*?


----------



## liteweight (10 May 2007)

He's back ssshhhhh.....


----------



## DrMoriarty (10 May 2007)

...and this time, he's mad as hell!  

[broken link removed]


----------



## Purple (11 May 2007)

DrMoriarty said:


> ...and this time, he's mad as hell!
> 
> [broken link removed]



Wow, ClubMan is really Iron Man! Cool!!!


----------



## ACA (13 May 2007)

Can't believe he's been back for 4 days and we've not had ant comeback on this - mind you he's been very quiet since he came back......
thisnk he may be poring over the photos!


----------

